# E Collar neck sores



## Wagsga (Aug 29, 2009)

Last week I hunted my 14mo female lab on her first hunt in ND. started noticing sores (to the point of scabs) on her neck from my TT pro100, moved collar to other side and got the same thing. I tighten it to were i can put two fingers under collar and have used it in training all summer for shorter periods of time and have had nothing like this happen. She is smaller lab at 56lbs with fine hair. I've heard and read posts of too tight, too loose, short prongs, long prongs, even allergies..?. would like some feedback on others that have experienced this and how to correct. Thx


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

When does she have the collar on? Only when training? Around the house? All the time?

Evan


----------



## Wagsga (Aug 29, 2009)

collar is on only when training or going outside, not around the house and not all the time. Also forgot to mention i use the short prongs.


----------



## riskyriver (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounds as if these are 'hot spots', not sores caused by e-collar. Hot spots frequently appear on the neck, where hair seems to be thicker. Some dogs never get them, some do on occasion. Best remedy is to shave the hair around the spot so air gets to it and it dries up and heals. You can also use an over the counter hot spot medication to help heal and prevent infection. Of course if this does not work or they are severe, contact your vet.


----------



## HeavenSent (Dec 16, 2008)

My dog gets these a lot. Especially when she is wet and it's warm out. Got to the point I had to stop using the collar when the conditions were right for the hot spots to come back. Had to cut the fur away as above mentioned. Read somewhere to put gold bond powder on the spot to help dry it out....worked like a charm! Also read somewhere it due to the dogs skin not the collar...like an allergy...I have noticed my girl has flaky skin in that area...


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Ty had small scabs for a while when he was younger. Usually, after being wet and wearing the collar for a long day. It wasn't covering a large area, just small occasional scabs. 

I've seen a few young dogs get little sores but, they go away quickly. Maybe they develop a bit of a callous after some time, like a new pair of shoes might give you a blister the first few times you wear them and you actually take a long walk? 

Seen them on Ty but, nothing for a long time.


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

If the measurement between the sores is the same distance as between the contact points you can bet they are contact sores.

My one dog only gets contact sores when she is bald...like a lab...... I think it is because the collar is too loose, worn for too many hours, repeatedly over numerous days and it is aggravated when the dog is wet.

Now my dogs only wear their collars when it is their turn out of the crate during training. When they are in the crate I make sure to take the collar off to avoid contact sores. Out hunting it is on all the time. I make sure to tighten it ...I can't get two fingers under the collar...when you think it is too tight, tighten it one more notch.

Only remedy is to get a toller....they have more hair so contact sores are pretty rare...and they don't have enough hair to get hot spots like a golden!!!! ROFL!!


----------



## Wagsga (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah, I’m confident the 'hot spots' are from the prongs as she has two on either side of her neck. I guess I’ll try tightening it notch more. Seems awful tight tho... any thoughts for short vs long prongs with labs?


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

my dog gets these about once a month when I get the collar too loose. trim the hair and some neo and they are gone in a few days.

Just curious, do you guys use the long prongs or short? I have been thinking about switching to the short to see if that helps.

High and tight for the win... and check it again once you get in the duck blind.


----------



## jratti (Oct 27, 2012)

*E collar neck sores*



Wagsga said:


> Last week I hunted my 14mo female lab on her first hunt in ND. started noticing sores (to the point of scabs) on her neck from my TT pro100, moved collar to other side and got the same thing. I tighten it to were i can put two fingers under collar and have used it in training all summer for shorter periods of time and have had nothing like this happen. She is smaller lab at 56lbs with fine hair. I've heard and read posts of too tight, too loose, short prongs, long prongs, even allergies..?. would like some feedback on others that have experienced this and how to correct. Thx


I have had a very similar problem with my 14 month old E. Spring Spaniel. I have used collars on several breeds for over 25 years, and this is something new for me. I have worked with the pup wearing the collar for the past 6 months, and have only started to use stimulation the past 5 weeks. My problem to not show up until my first hunts in we conditions ... thus, I think the wet hair has something to do with it ... as noted by others.


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

They ARE hot spots. Not burns from contact (assuming collar is being used correctly), not allergies but irritation from friction which can be from the collar being too loose, and /or dirt that can get between the contacts points and skin. Dogs that tend to have sensitive skin are more apt to get them. Sometimes they out grow it as they mature, sometimes not. Bark collars can cause them too. Hot spots heal pretty quickly. You can shave the hair or not, wash with a antiseptic soap, rinse and dry thoroughly. Apply a topical antibiotic, betadine or yes, gold bond powder. Try to keep them from scratching and watch for a secondary infection. In the future, rotate the side collar is wore on throughout the day, remove it when you rotate and clean off the prongs, and use the shorter prongs. You can also take a sock, cut off the toe, roll it back so tube is double thickness and slide collar through so that it acts as a buffer between the prongs and neck area during longer wear like hunting. I have one girl who is 8 and she gets at least one a year during hunting season.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Actually they are not hotspots nor are they caused by wet hair or debris although after the sores start that can make them worse.

Its a contact allergy to the nickel in the stainless. I get similar reaction when I wear cheap earrings. Although my ears have been pierced for 30 years, one set of cheap earrings can have my ears red and oozing pus within 30 min.

About the only thing you can do is put a sock over the contacts when you use the collar (wet it first).

Some dogs outgrow it and some don't.

WRL


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

There is also a adapter for Tritronics and other Ecollars that has a different setup for contact points that are covered in a copper alloy or copper? The adapter replaces the contact points, it is designed to be worn for longer times with less irritation to dogs neck and seems to me to work the same as the original contact points.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/do24copad.html


----------



## mountaindogs (Dec 13, 2010)

+1 
Probably allergy related as stated. I have not personally seen this but know some pointer people who have the contact adaptors. They say it solved the problem well. And I too have the cheap earing reaction and it gets red sore itchy and scabbed. Haven't even worn earings in years but I would bet thats the issue. Agree you should rule out the collar being to loose first and besure its not on all the time, as well.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

WRL said:


> Its a contact allergy to the nickel in the stainless. I get similar reaction when I wear cheap earrings. Although my ears have been pierced for 30 years, one set of cheap earrings can have my ears red and oozing pus within 30
> WRL


Ok.....I LOL at this.....not because its not true....because then I saw WRLs avatar picture again.....imagining that avatar with big earrings......!

Allergy is a possibility, but I also second the collar tightening....it helps...

Sue Puff.....who only wears silver jewelry!


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

Wagsga said:


> Last week I hunted my 14mo female lab on her first hunt in ND. started noticing sores (to the point of scabs) on her neck from my TT pro100, moved collar to other side and got the same thing. I tighten it to were i can put two fingers under collar and have used it in training all summer for shorter periods of time and have had nothing like this happen. She is smaller lab at 56lbs with fine hair. I've heard and read posts of too tight, too loose, short prongs, long prongs, even allergies..?. would like some feedback on others that have experienced this and how to correct. Thx


I had the same problem with Raider, small male 58 pounds. I switched his regular collar to a sport junior reciever and married it ot my pro 500. Problem solved. It may not be rechargeable but I get about a year out of a battery.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

suepuff said:


> Ok.....I LOL at this.....not because its not true....because then I saw WRLs avatar picture again.....imagining that avatar with big earrings!Sue Puff.....who only wears silver jewelry!


You KNOW you want to see it!WRL


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

WRL said:


> You KNOW you want to see it!WRL


And if I could do any video editing, I'd make it so! Just for the image!


----------



## Pigpen (Nov 23, 2008)

Kelly Greenwood said:


> There is also a adapter for Tritronics and other Ecollars that has a different setup for contact points that are covered in a copper alloy or copper? The adapter replaces the contact points, it is designed to be worn for longer times with less irritation to dogs neck and seems to me to work the same as the original contact points.
> 
> http://www.gundogsupply.com/do24copad.html


Has anyone ever used this product? My BLF gets these sores during hunting season when she has the collar on for extended periods of time. Might be worth looking into if corrections are consistent.


----------



## Royalist (Nov 7, 2011)

Those adapters tend to work ok, some people state they feel a slight difference in the stim level though.

It's definitely not a "burn" as the stim, even on the highest level, doesn't put out any kind of heat nor can it even cause any organic damage.


----------



## kruzie96 (Nov 14, 2012)

I went looking for info on this topic and found this thread. I wanted to start collar conditioning w/my 8 mo old YLM so I put the collar on him to get him accustomed to it. I left it on for about a week, 24/7 when I noticed the sores. I never even turned it on. It's definitely possible I had it on too loose, I was using the "2 finger" rule. I also wondered about an allergic reaction as this pup does seem to have sensitive skin. I think I'll try again and tighten it up and shorten the period of wear. If that doesn't work, I'll look into the alternate contacts. Thank for the info!


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Pigpen said:


> Has anyone ever used this product? My BLF gets these sores during hunting season when she has the collar on for extended periods of time. Might be worth looking into if corrections are consistent.


Not the one for Shock collars, but I have changed over a few bark collars to the copper plate, hot spots went away, no more contact allergy. If I recall they were also making snap on coating nubs plastic or something that snapped over the metal prong, same shock but No metal contact on the neck, thus no allergy.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

kruzie96 said:


> I went looking for info on this topic and found this thread. I wanted to start collar conditioning w/my 8 mo old YLM so I put the collar on him to get him accustomed to it. I left it on for about a week, 24/7 when I noticed the sores. I never even turned it on. It's definitely possible I had it on too loose, I was using the "2 finger" rule. I also wondered about an allergic reaction as this pup does seem to have sensitive skin. I think I'll try again and tighten it up and shorten the period of wear. If that doesn't work, I'll look into the alternate contacts. Thank for the info!


The dog only wears the collar during training, not 24/7.


----------

